# xfs indiziert bei jedem Start die Fonts neu [GELÖST]

## supernova

Hallo!

Das ist seit einiger Zeit mein Problem und ich kann mich leider nicht mehr an den Auslöser erinnern:

```
Gentoo fab # /etc/init.d/xfs restart

 * Stopping X Font Server...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Scanning font directories...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Indexing font directories...

 *   /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Updating FC cache...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting X Font Server...                                                         [ ok ]

Gentoo fab # /etc/init.d/xfs restart

 * Stopping X Font Server...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Scanning font directories...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Indexing font directories...

 *   /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Updating FC cache...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting X Font Server...                                                         [ ok ]

Gentoo fab #
```

Ich habe zwischen den beiden Restarts weder Fonts gelöscht noch hinzugefügt, warum indiziert er also ständig neu?

Da dieser Vorgang auch beim Booten auftritt und Zeit kostet, nervt es ganz schön.

Die Forumssuche hat ergeben, dass ich den Indizierungsvorgang komplett abschalten kann, indem ich in /etc/conf.d/xfs den Paramater "SETUP_FONTDIRS" auf "no" setze.

Das will ich aber auch nicht, schließlich sollen evtl. hinzugekommene neue Schriftarten ja automatisch erkannt werden.

Weiß jemand Rat?   :Sad: 

----------

## tuxian

Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem.

----------

## mondauge

Hi

eine Möglichkeit wäre, xfs aus dem startskript zu entfernen und es jedes Mal manuell zu starten, wenn man Schriftarten hinzugefügt hat. So mach ich das bei mir, aber man würde halt den Vorteil verlieren, dass automatisch neue Schriftarten indiziert werden.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur emfehlen zu schauen, ob es schon einen Bug Report zu dem Thema gibt.

HTH

mondauge

----------

## primat

Hallo,

bei mir indiziert er nur einen Teil der Fonts neu!

Gruss

----------

## Beforegod

Liegt die Partition zufällig extra (bzw. liegt /usr auf einer Extra Partition).

Wenn ja wie wurde die gemountet? (in fstab)

Und welches Dateisystem?

----------

## supernova

Bei mir liegt alles außer /home auf einer Partition, Filesystem ist ReiserFS.

Bis vor einiger Zeit lief es ja auch, aber ich weiß echt nicht mehr, was ich getan habe, bevor es das erste Mal aufgetreten ist.

Mit Fonts spiele ich desöfteren ein wenig rum (hinzufügen/entfernen, klappt prinzipiell ja auch alles), emerge -U system ist auch regelmäßig auf der Tagesordnung, allerdings dürfte X von letzterem ja nicht betroffen sein?

Wo wir schon dabei sind: Meine momentane XFree-Version ist immer noch 4.3.0-r3, da ich trotz des bekannt gewordenen Exploits gerade keine Lust auf ewig langes Kompilieren hatte.

Könnte ein Upgrade auf 4.3.0-r5 helfen? (xfs kommt doch mit dem XFree-Paket?) Allerdings bin ich nicht sehr zuversichtlich, dass es mir weiterhilft, denn früher hat ja auch alles funktioniert.

----------

## tuxian

 *supernova wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Könnte ein Upgrade auf 4.3.0-r5 helfen?

 

Nein, ich hab mit der 4.3.0-r5 das gleiche Problem.

----------

## supernova

@tuxian

Gut zu wissen, danke.  :Smile: 

Hast du denn irgendwas an deinen Fonts verändert o.ä.?

Vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwas, was wir beide gemacht haben und das irgendwas durcheinander gebracht hat.

----------

## supernova

Ha! Ich habe die Lösung!

Glaube ich...

Wenn ich recht haben sollte, dürfte das Verzeichnis /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts nur ein reiner "Behälter" für die entsprechenden Unterverzeichnisse sein, also encodings, truetype, Speedo und wie sie alle heißen.

Ich hatte aber neben den Unterverzeichnisse aber noch andere Dateien in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts, nämlich:

```
encodings.dir

Fontmap

fonts.cache-1

fonts.dir

fonts.list

fonts.scale
```

Keine Ahnung, wie die dahin gekommen sind, aber ich denke, die haben xfs durcheinandergebracht, weshalb er auch immer genau dieses Verzeichnis /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts neu indiziert hat (und natürlich keine Schriften fand).

tuxian, prüfe mal, ob bei dir ähnliche Dateien dort rumfliegen und wenn ja, verschiebe sie mal an einen Ort, der nichts mit Fonts zu tun hat.

Können die anderen (bei denen es läuft) mir bestätigen, dass es außer Unterverzeichnissen keine Dateien in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts gibt?

Jedenfalls sieht es gerade bei mir wieder so aus:

```
Gentoo fab # /etc/init.d/xfs restart

 * Stopping X Font Server...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Scanning font directories...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting X Font Server...                                                         [ ok ]

Gentoo fab #
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxian

Vielen Dank !!!  

Hatte auch diese Dateien, hab sie gelöscht und jetzt funktioniert es wieder so wie es sollte.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## primat

Hallo,

Danke!!

Alles wieder in Ordnung!

Gruss

Sebo

----------

